# Prison time ordered for soldier who faked valor ribbons



## varsity (Feb 21, 2008)

By Pamela Manson
The Salt Lake Tribune
Article Last Updated: 02/20/2008 01:01:27 PM MST

Updated: 11:26 AM- An Army reserve major who pleaded guilty to the unauthorized wearing of military medals has been sentenced to five months in prison and ordered to pay $9,300 in restitution.
    U.S. District Judge Dale Kimball imposed the sentence Tuesday on Anthony Angelo Calderone.
    Prosecutors said Calderone - a member of the 2nd Battalion, 414th Regiment, 104th Division headquartered at Ft. Douglas - consistently wore tabs, badges and decorations he never earned.
    In pleading guilty, Calderone admitted to wearing without authorization the Special Forces Tab, Ranger Tab, Senior Parachutist Badge, Military Free Fall Parachutist Badge, Special Operations Diver Badge, Pathfinder Badge, Combat Infantry Badge, Silver Star Medal, Humanitarian Service Medal, Military Outstanding Volunteer Service Medal, United Nations Medal, Army Good Conduct Medal and Southwest Asia Service Medal.
    According to court records, Calderone completed a deployment to Iraq in 2004 with the 100th Battalion.
    Assistant U.S. Attorney Robert Lund, who prosecuted the case, urged Kimball to impose the five-month term.
    In a court brief, he argued that falsely wearing special qualification badges and tabs "constitutes a brazen affront to every legitimate special forces soldier who earned those prestigious honors and qualifications, many of whom paid the ultimate price while conducting special operations missions."

pmanson@sltrib.com

http://www.sltrib.com/news/ci_8314590


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 21, 2008)

Good to hear!


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Feb 21, 2008)

Good.


----------



## Marauder06 (Feb 21, 2008)

Who fakes a MOVSM?? I mean really...:uhh:

What a clown.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Feb 21, 2008)

He probably went to the px and just grabbed a handful of whatever was on the rack.


----------



## pardus (Feb 21, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 21, 2008)

Great news :)


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2008)

follow up

http://video.ksl.com/sid_video/2694760.ram


----------



## pardus (Mar 7, 2008)

> "Buried his head in his lawyers lap and cried"



What a fucking FAG!


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 7, 2008)

I liked how they showed what he was wearing, versus what he was authorized.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good.  I hope he enjoys his stay in prison.

Why would anyone falsely wear the volunteer medal?


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 8, 2008)

0699 said:


> Good.  I hope he enjoys his stay in prison.
> 
> Why would anyone falsely wear the volunteer medal?



The more the better?  :uhh:  :doh:

LL


----------



## Marauder06 (Mar 8, 2008)

0699 said:


> Good.  I hope he enjoys his stay in prison.
> 
> Why would anyone falsely wear the volunteer medal?



Maybe 'cause it's pretty?


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 8, 2008)

"Buried his head in his lawyers lap and cried" 

Maybe he is short on cash and they have an "arrangement".:eek:

PS Mara..that is a pretty medal!;)


----------



## 0699 (Mar 9, 2008)

Marauder06 said:


> Maybe 'cause it's pretty?



I wonder what he's going to get "volunteered" for in prison...


----------

